# BR-9000 Compatibility with STI-7900 Shifters?



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Are the new DA BR-9000 brakes compatible with the STI-7900 shifters, i.e. pull ratios, etc.? Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Yamabushi said:


> Are the new DA BR-9000 brakes compatible with the STI-7900 shifters, i.e. pull ratios, etc.?


Yes, they are.


> The brake is backwards-compatible and is confirmed to work with a 7900 lever.


http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/updates-and-news/shimano-2013-part-1-dura-ace-9000.html


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you CAADEL!


----------

